# Hero - Short Film Score



## Robin (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi everybody,

I recently had the chance to write the score for a short film called HERO and record it with the City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra. The directors wanted a "good old fashioned 80s/90s orchestral score" but apart from that gave me complete creative freedom which is a rare and amazing experience for any composer.

You can listen to the result here:



Looking forward to your comments!

Cheers,

Robin


----------



## Architekton (Sep 30, 2017)

What to say? Bravo...and you did well that type of 80/90s sound, great work. Looking forward to hear more from you. And I can only imagine how cool is it when Prague Philharmonic Orchestra plays yours stuff...


----------



## Eric G (Sep 30, 2017)

Nothing like a live Orchestra to inspire your best work. Sounds great. Did you find yourself stretching to include more instruments, especially in the woodwinds?


----------



## Robin (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words! Much appreciated!

@Eric G: This is my go-to musical world anyway, so there was no stretch necessary


----------



## BenG (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, Robin! The score sounds great and it is always a pleasure to hear your work!

Is there a place to watch the film online or elsewhere?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 1, 2017)

Great work @Robin! I'm always excited, when you post new music. I really love the score, well done! Is the score sheet available for sale?


----------



## Robin (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks guys!
@BenG - The movie is currently doing the festival round, so it's gonna a take a little until it is released. Here's one scene from the movie, though: 

@sekkosiki - Thanks so much! The score sheets will be available soon 

Cheers,
Robin


----------



## BenG (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks like a lot of fun and I can’t wait to see the film! Also, really looking forward to the sheet music as well 

You’re previous scores have been a huge help for me and served as a masterclass in composition, orchestration as well as arranging. Thanks for posting them as I’ve learnt a ton from your amazing work!

Best of luck with the film’s release!


----------



## Steve Martin (Oct 3, 2017)

just listening now to the first track, sounds amazing -wow! Great work Robin. Love what you've done here. Must have been exciting working with the orchestra. Your score sounds like you were really enjoying writing for this film and the musicians. Thanks for sharing your music


----------



## Robin (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks everybody for your kind words! I really appreciate that!

As promised, here's a link to the complete score sheet:
http://www.robin-hoffmann.com/news/hero-complete-score-sheets-limited-time-download/

Cheers,
Robin


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 3, 2017)

Robin said:


> Thanks everybody for your kind words! I really appreciate that!
> 
> As promised, here's a link to the complete score sheet: http://www.robin-hoffmann.com/hero/Robin%20Hoffmann%20-%20HERO%20-%20Original%20Soundtrack.pdf (http://www.robin-hoffmann.com/hero/Robin Hoffmann - HERO - Original Soundtrack.pdf)
> 
> ...



That's very generous, thank you so much for sharing the score. I was ready to purchase the score, but for free.. I will print it and start to study it .


----------



## Assa (Oct 4, 2017)

Fantastic work (as always  ), congrats! And very generous to share the score with us! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Robin (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## douggibson (Oct 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> Thanks guys!



Hey Robin ! Great to hear your music again ! That's your bag. Way to go. Sounds great.

I watched the clip: 

I couldn't make out exactly what the film was about, but it is very impressive they were able to get Steve Bannon to drive the black car. 

Hope you are doing great ! 

Doug


----------



## Robin (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words, Doug!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! I always enjoy listening to your music.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 16, 2017)

Robin, excellent work!!! You are destined for Hollywood, seriously. You have immense talent.


----------



## Nesciochamp (Oct 18, 2017)

All has been said, I just want to add another "fantastic job"!


----------



## ricoderks (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Robin!

Very kind of you to share your pdf files. Always interesting how someone orchestrates and write thematic parts. Excellent work by the way, reminds me of the Alan Silvestri scores! Thanks again!

Rico


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 19, 2017)

Very nice work! Love it! And indeed: You rarely get the chance of really writing film music like this these days ... sadly so!


----------



## Robin (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow, thanks guys for all your kind comments! I feel really flattered!


----------



## Robin (Mar 2, 2018)

If you want to watch the entire 14 min movie, it just has been released:


----------

